# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Πως ταιριάζω ηχεία με ενισχυτή

## bobmastoras

Απο πιο παλιά είχα την απορία πως ταιριάζονται τα ηχεία με τον ενιχυτή. Κάποιοι λένε οτι πρέπει τα ηχεία να έχουν συνολικα watt μικροτερα απο τον ενισχυτή για να μην καούνε τα πηνία τους καποιοι λένε ότι πρέπει να κοιτάζει κάποιος τα Ohm και παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο η σύνδεση των ηχείων αν είναι δηλαδή παράλληλη ή κατα σειρά. 

Αν μπορείτε διευκρινήστε μου το ερώτημα αυτό παραθέτωντας και κάποιο παράδειγμα. Αν για παράδειγμα έχω δυο ηχεία 250 watt και 8 ohm πως επιλέγεται ο ενισχυτής; Αλλά και το αντίστροφο με δεδομένο ενισχυτή για παράδειγμα 250 watt 8 ohm ανα πλευρά πως ξέρω τι ηχεία "σηκώνει" ικανοποιητικά ένας ενισχυτής; 

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά...

----------


## kostas007

τα ηχεια σιγουρα πρεπει να ειναι ιδια η μεγαλυτερα ohm απο αυτα που λεει ο ενισχυτης
αν ειναι μικροτερα τον εκαψες
τα watt τους θα πρεπει να ειναι σχετικα κοντα...
αν ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερα θα τα καψεις αμα ζορισεις τον ενισχυτη και βγαλει τετραγωνο...
αν ειναι πολυ μικροτερα θα τα καψεις αμα δωσει παραπανω ισχυ ο ενισχυτης

----------


## spirakos

> τα ηχεια σιγουρα πρεπει να ειναι ιδια η μεγαλυτερα ohm απο αυτα που λεει ο ενισχυτης
> αν ειναι μικροτερα τον εκαψες
> τα watt τους θα πρεπει να ειναι σχετικα κοντα...
> *αν ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερα θα τα καψεις αμα ζορισεις τον ενισχυτη και βγαλει τετραγωνο...*
> αν ειναι πολυ μικροτερα θα τα καψεις αμα δωσει παραπανω ισχυ ο ενισχυτης



Μπορεις να εξηγησεις λιγο το παραπανω? Πως θα καουν αν ειναι μεγαλυτερης ισχυος του ενισχυτη, και μαλιστα με τετραγωνο?

Το ταιριασμα ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο, οσο για την ισχυ των ηχειων τουλαχιστον 1.5 φορα πανω απο τα μαξ του ενισχυτη
Περα του οτι δε πρεπει να ξεπερασεις τα ορια του ενισχυτη(φορτιο) και των ηχειων(ισχυς), αυτονοητο, δε ξερω καποια στανταρντ για ταιριασματα

Ενα παραδειγμα θα πω μονο που εχει να κανει με λαμπατους(εκτος OTL), πρωτιμαται ηχειο με ενα μεγαφωνο (full range). Γιατι?
Σε ηχεια με παραπανω μοναδες οπου χρειαζεται crossover οδηγησης το πηνιο προσθετει μια επιπλεον επαγωγικη αντισταση που επιβαρυνει τους μετασχηματιστες εξοδου και ξεφευγουν απο τη προσαρμογη τους. Κατα τα αλλα και εκει ολα ωραια ταιριαζουν

Ενα αλλο ταιριασμα θα μπορουσε να ειναι η ευαισθησια, Δηλαση, οσο λιγοτερη ισχη αποδιδει ο ενισχυτης τοσο πιο ευαισθητα ηχεια και τουμπαλιν, βεβαια και αυτο υποκειμενικο ειναι. Γιατι?
Ετσι και αλλιως τα μεγαλυτερα σε μεγεθος μεγαφωνα ειναι εκ φυσεως πιο ευαισθητα απο τα αντιστοιχα μικρα τους

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Απο πιο παλιά είχα την απορία πως ταιριάζονται τα ηχεία με τον ενιχυτή. Κάποιοι λένε οτι πρέπει τα ηχεία να έχουν συνολικα watt μικροτερα απο τον ενισχυτή για να μην καούνε τα πηνία τους καποιοι λένε ότι πρέπει να κοιτάζει κάποιος τα Ohm και παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο η σύνδεση των ηχείων αν είναι δηλαδή παράλληλη ή κατα σειρά. 
> 
> Αν μπορείτε διευκρινήστε μου το ερώτημα αυτό παραθέτωντας και κάποιο παράδειγμα. Αν για παράδειγμα έχω δυο ηχεία 250 watt και 8 ohm πως επιλέγεται ο ενισχυτής; Αλλά και το αντίστροφο με δεδομένο ενισχυτή για παράδειγμα 250 watt 8 ohm ανα πλευρά πως ξέρω τι ηχεία "σηκώνει" ικανοποιητικά ένας ενισχυτής; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά...



στα ηχεία, τα watt που αναφέρονται μπορεί να μιλάνε για την μέγιστη στιγμιαία ισχύ που θα αντέξουν πριν κλατάρουν, η μέγιστη μέση ισχύ που μπορούν να παίξουν χωρίς να καταστραφούν, η μέγιστη ισχύ που μπορούν να παίξουν χωρίς παραμόρφωση πάνω από κάποιο όριο κτλ

στον ενισχυτή, πάλι το πόσα watt είναι δεν λέει και πολλά... πχ λένε 100W rms... αλλά τί να το κάνεις άμα σου λέει 100W με παραμόρφωση 10% (ακούς ένα μπάχαλο).

Μην σε απασχολεί και πολύ το θέμα watt... υπό νορμάλ συνθήκες δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσεις πάνω από 25-30W

κοίτα ο ενισχυτής που θα πάρεις να έχει μετρηθεί και να έχει χαμηλές παραμορφώσεις, θόρυβο κτλ

Το ταίριασμα στα watt μεταξύ ενισχυτή και ηχείων είναι λίγο-πολύ αδιάφορο..

το να βάλεις πολύ δυνατό ενισχυτή σε χαμηλότερης αντοχής μεγάφωνα δεν σημαίνει ΝΤΕ και καλά ότι θα χαλάσουν: αν τον έχεις σε εντάσεις που τα ηχεία αντέχουν, όλα οκ. μη σκας, πολύ πριν τα ηχεία φτάσουν σε εντάσεις που χαλάνε θα το ακούσεις ότι ζορίζονται. Υπάρχουν 2 γενικές κατηγορίες μεγαφώνων: αυτά που έχουν γραμμική αράχνη (ανάρτηση) και αυτά που έχουν όχι γραμμική. Τα πρώτα είναι για συστήματα σπιτιού κτλ, ακούγονται καλύτερα αλλά ας πούμε είναι πιό ευαίσθητα. Τα τελευταία ναι μεν ακούγονται χειρότερα, όμως είναι πολύ πιό δύσκολο να καταστραφούν (χρησιμοποιούνται σε συναυλίες κτλ)

Αν βάλεις μεγάλης ισχύος ηχεία σε αδύναμο ενισχυτή, και τον τσιτώσεις, πάλι ρισκάρεις, γιατί άμα ο ενισχυτής κλατάρει, μπορεί να σου περάσει συνεχές στα ηχεία και να στα κάνει ποπκορν, δεν πα να'ναι και 800W

Στο παράδειγμά σου... για τα 250άρια ηχεία, δες μέχρι ποιά ισχύ παίζουν ανεκτά (μπορεί να αντέχουν 250W αλλά παραμόρφωση χαμηλή να έχουν μέχρι τα 50W πχ) και βρες έναν ενισχυτή που να έχει σε αυτήν την ισχύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά (μπορεί στο κουτί να λέει 100W αλλα μέχρι τα 10W να έχει καλά χαρακτηριστικά). Υπάρχουν και άλλες λεπτομέρειες, αλλά αυτά είναι τα βασικά.

Αυτά, για το ηλεκτρικό ταίριασμα. Από θέμα ήχου, παίζουν πολλά... θα ακούσεις άπειρες _γνώμες_ αλλά εν τέλει το μόνο που μπορώ να σε συμβουλέψω είναι να ακούσεις εσύ ο ίδιος και να δεις αν σου αρέσει, αν σου κάθεται καλά. Με την εμπειρία σιγά σιγά θα ξεχωρίζεις τι ακούγεται σωστότερα και τι όχι.

τεσπά, ας μην το τραβάω άλλο...

----------


## bobmastoras

Απλά έχω λίγο μπερδευτεί διαβάζοντας διάφορα άρθρα. 

Για παράδειγμα αν έχω ενισχυτή με 2 εξόδους απο 4 Ohm η καθεμιά πχ 500 watt και 2 ηχεια των 250 watt και 8 ohm το καθένα σημαίνει οτι συνδέονται *μόνο παράλληλα* μεταξύ τους τα δύο ηχεία και μετα με τον ενισχυτή; Αλλιώς αν τα συνδέσω *σε σείρα* θα είναι μεγαλύτερο φορτίο για τον ενισχυτή; Ρωτάω γενικά γιατί αντιλαμβάνομαι τα ηχεία σαν κομμάτι του κυκλώματος με σύνθετη αντίσταση μιας και έχουν πηνία και καλωδιώσεις.

Γιατί Γιώργο το δέχομαι αυτό που λές οτι πρέπει να ακούσω και εγώ την ηχιτική απόδοση του συστήματος (σε σχέση με το δεδομένο χώρο) αλλά θέλω να ξέρω αν είναι μην γίνει καποιο λάθος και καεί κάποιο μηχάνημα.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

γενικά οι ενισχυτές προτιμούν τα 8 από τα 4Ω

αν έχεις ένα ζευγάρι 8Ω ηχεία, θα βάλεις ένα σε κάθε κανάλι.

----------


## ezizu

> Απλά έχω λίγο μπερδευτεί διαβάζοντας διάφορα άρθρα. 
> 
> Για παράδειγμα αν έχω ενισχυτή με 2 εξόδους απο 4 Ohm η καθεμιά πχ 500 watt και 2 ηχεια των 250 watt και 8 ohm το καθένα σημαίνει οτι συνδέονται *μόνο παράλληλα* μεταξύ τους τα δύο ηχεία και μετα με τον ενισχυτή; Αλλιώς αν τα συνδέσω *σε σείρα* θα είναι μεγαλύτερο φορτίο για τον ενισχυτή; Ρωτάω γενικά γιατί αντιλαμβάνομαι τα ηχεία σαν κομμάτι του κυκλώματος με σύνθετη αντίσταση μιας και έχουν πηνία και καλωδιώσεις......



Φίλε bobmastoras,κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί.Οι ενισχυτές δεν έχουν εξόδους 8Ω ή 4Ω κ.λ.π. Απλά , ο κατασκευαστής δηλώνει ότι ο ενισχυτής,σε φορτίο 8Ω παρέχει ισχύς π.χ. 350W και σε φορτίο 4Ω παρέχει ισχύς 500W ( τυχαία νούμερα ), δηλαδή ,ανάλογα το φορτίο ( ηχείο ), που έχει στην έξοδό του, μπορεί να παρέχει και ανάλογη  ισχύς.
Για να το καταλάβεις , θα σου δώσω ένα πολύ απλό παράδειγμα.Φαντάσου τον ενισχυτή σαν μια σταθερή πηγή ΑC ρεύματος/τάσης , που τροφοδοτεί ένα φορτίο/ αντίσταση.Θεωρητικά ,αν η αντίσταση του φορτίου, μειωθεί στο μισό,τότε η ισχύς που παρέχει η πηγή διπλασιάζεται (νόμος του Ωμ ).
Στους ενισχυτές βέβαια ,δεν ισχύει ο διπλασιασμός της ισχύος εξόδου ,όταν το φορτίο μειωθεί κατά 50%,επειδή, με πολύ απλά λόγια, οι ενισχυτές δεν είναι σταθερή πηγή ρεύματος/τάσης ,ούτε και το φορτίο είναι καθαρά ωμικό ( άρα σταθερό ),αλλά σύνθετο,το οποίο αλλάζει ανάλογα με την συχνότητα .
Επίσης υπάρχουν και  διάφοροι άλλοι παράμετροι,που δεν επιτρέπουν, στους περισσότερους ενισχυτές του εμπορίου, να παρέχουν διπλάσια ισχύς εξόδου ,με κάθε μείωση του φορτίου κατά 50%,με βασικότερο το κόστος κατασκευής και αυτό σημαίνει  αδυναμία των τροφοδοτικών των ενισχυτών ,να παρέχουν διπλάσιο ρεύμα,μικρότερος αριθμός ημιαγωγών εξόδου,ψύξη ημιαγωγών εξόδου κ.λ.π.

Γενικά, ένας <<ασφαλείς>> μπούσουλας,λεεί ότι, θα πρέπει τα ηχεία να έχουν ισχύς RMS κατά 20% ,τουλάχιστον, μεγαλύτερη ,από την ισχύ RMS του ενισχυτή, εννοείται  για την ίδια ονομαστική αντίσταση.Υπάρχει βέβαια και η επιλογή ,παράλληλης ή σε σειρά συνδεσμολογίας των ηχείων ,με τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριτικά, της ονομαστικής αντίστασης και ισχύος RMS των ηχείων ( ολικού φορτίου ) , να μεταβάλονται ανάλογα.
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα να καταλάβεις και όχι να σε μπέρδεψα περισσότερο.
Φιλικά.

----------


## DJman

Ειναι παλιο το θεμα αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογο να ανοιξουμε καινουργιο  :Smile: 

Εγω εχω καποια ηχεια 5.1 4ohm 100w. Αν καταλαβα καλα ψαχνω ενα ενισχυτη που να λεει οτι βγαζει 4οhm στα 80watt ??

----------


## Dbnn

> *γενικά οι ενισχυτές προτιμούν τα 8 από τα 4Ω*
> 
> αν έχεις ένα ζευγάρι 8Ω ηχεία, θα βάλεις ένα σε κάθε κανάλι.



Γιατί το προτιμούν?
Δηλαδη εμείς οι carstereάδες που βάζαμε 0.5Ω σε monoblock για μπάσο και 1Ω σε δικάναλους για φωνές δεν μας κράτησαν μούτρα οι ενισχυτές.
Ο κάθε ενισχυτής σχεδιάζεται για κάποια χρήση. Αν ο σχεδιαστής όρισε το λιγότερο 8Ω ή 4Ω ή 2Ω εκεί είναι σταθερός και μπορεί να παίξει χωρίς προβλήματα.
Ανάλογα τις ανάγκες σου και τις απαιτήσεις σου θα σχεδιάσεις / αγοράσεις εναν τελικό.

Όταν έχεις ανάγκες απόλυτης ακουστικής και ποιότητας τότε παίξε με 8Ω και πάνω.
Κάτω απο τα 8Ω δεν ψάχνεις ποιότητα αλλά γκάζια.

----------


## moutoulos

Φίλε Dbnn μην μπερδεύεις το Car HiFi με το Home HiFi. Καμία σχέση ...
 
Οι ενισχυτές του Home HiFi, *όντως* προτιμούν τα 8 ohm ηχεια, γιατί οι περισσότεροι 
απο αυτούς υστερούν σε ρευμα. Και όπωψς ξέρουμε όσο χαμηλώνει την αντίστασή
του το φορτίου αυξάνεται το ρεύμα.

Εξάλου δεν υπάρχουν ενισχυτές (που να ανήκουν στο Home HiFi) πάνω στο πλανήτη
ΓΗ (ακόμα), που να κατεβαίνουν σε 0,5 ohm φορτίο, και να έχουν λογική τιμή.

----------


## sakisr

Ολοι οι ενισχυτες παιζουν ολα τα ηχεια και τουμπαλιν.....Μονο που πρεπει ο χρηστης να γνωριζει τα χαρακτηριστικα τους και αναλογα να παιξει με τις εντασεις και τα φορτια!
Απλα οταν κανουμε ''κουστουμια'' επιλεγουμε ενα ενισχυτη περιπου στα διπλα βαττ απο τα ηχεια για να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι στα 4 Ωμ θα αντεξει να ''σηκωσει'' δυο ηχεια σε καθε καναλι.
Δηλ για δυο ηχεια 250αρια/8Ωμ, ενας 2x500 στα 4Ωμ ειναι οριακα αρκετος.Προτεινεται ενας 2x750/4Ωμ.
Επισης ειναι σημαντικο ο ενισχυτης να ειναι μεγαλυτερος απο τα ηχεια για να ειμαστε σιγουροι πως αν χρειαστουμε αρκετη ενταση με πολλα μπασσα ο ενισχυτης δε θα ''κρεμασει''.Δηλ δεν θα παραμορφωσει αλλα ουτε και θα ακουμε ''ψευτικο''ηχο!

----------

